# summer solstice



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 22, 2007)

does the flowering stage of marijuana occur directly after summer solstice because of the daylight hour change???


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 22, 2007)

In most cases a mature plant will enter flowering after summer solstice. And yes, merely becasue the nights get longer =) lol. I hope this helped, take care and good luck bro!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 22, 2007)

it isnt immediately tho, they have to begin to produce the flowereing hormone. and they have to produce enough to begin, they will begin to think "winter is coming, lets prepare ourselves". and then as the dark hours reach 10hrs they will begin to show, then quicker as the days get shorter, until.... well harvest of course. so dont go immediately after solstice and expect to see flowers.

peace 85C


----------



## Firepower (Jun 22, 2007)

here is a chart of the daylight hours in san diego california:
http://ptaff.ca/soleil/?l1pays=USA&l1etat=California&l1ville=San+Francisco&l2pays=&l2etat=&l2ville=&year=2007&month=06&day=22&l1cityname=San+Francisco%2C+California%2C+USA&l1ltd=37&l1ltm=46&l1lts=39&l1ltx=N&l1lgd=122&l1lgm=24&l1lgs=39&l1lgx=W&l1tz=-8.0&l1dst=US&l2cityname=&l2ltd=&l2ltm=&l2lts=&l2ltx=N&l2lgd=&l2lgm=&l2lgs=&l2lgx=E&l2tz=0&l2dst=&lang=en_CA&go=Show+the+graph%21 

and heres the link to where you can find your own location:

http://ptaff.ca/soleil/?lang=en_CA

this should help you out some, hopefully since i just spent 30 mins trying to figure out what to search under, to remember there is a sticky on it on the forum!!:hitchair: 

:stoned:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey Firepower that is a very cool link.  Thanks!


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks a lot everyone, yeah i was hoping it wouldnt be immediately after the solstice cause my plants are still small


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 22, 2007)

ok so should i continue to feed them my vegging nutes until about mid july then introduce some flowering nutes then?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 22, 2007)

that sounds about right, im gonna try mixing grow/bloom nutes gradually bringing it from stronger grow to eventually stronger and then pure bloom. hope it works, it does sound complicated, but i think i will manage.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 22, 2007)

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> that sounds about right, im gonna try mixing grow/bloom nutes gradually bringing it from stronger grow to eventually stronger and then pure bloom. hope it works, it does sound complicated, but i think i will manage.




nice, that sounds like a good way to help the transition from vegging to flowering stage.  just hope the plants dont get nute burn. but you can always just dilute it.:fly:


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 23, 2007)

yeah, i dont plan on EVER giving them full strength nutes. the rain has certain nutes in it naturally, so i should be ok on that count.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 23, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> In most cases a mature plant will enter flowering after summer solstice. And yes, merely becasue the nights get longer =) lol. I hope this helped, take care and good luck bro!
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
When about does this happen after august? Also how long does it normally take for a plant to mature?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 23, 2007)

a plant is mature when it has begun to grow side shoots IMO. and and i think, flowering begins and august/early september, givving them 2 months to flower until harvest---ish. im a first timer but from the info ive gathered, this sounds about right. correct me if im wrong tho ant pros reading this. 

peace 85C


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 23, 2007)

I think you will find flowering is a direct result of where your plant is... if you plant in total direct full sunlight all day.. it will flower late... if you plant in half shade.. you may see flowering as early as mid july...  you can use the number of hours of daylight on that chart to figure out approx you will see changes...


----------

